

Trouble with co-founder - TrevorM1

So, I'm in a bit of an odd situation.  Likely, one that is not uncommon in the start-up world.  A few months ago, I began work on a startup idea.  A few weeks into my endeavours, a friend of mine told me about his entrepreneurial endeavours.  I am technical by nature, and he is non-technical.  I threw caution to the wind and we began working together on my project, as co-founders.  I've began to realize that although his heart is in the right place, and he is a hard-worker, and he is contributing, the quality of work he is contributing is not up-to-par, and I can just tell that the business plan he is working on will need to be re-done.  I think it is just lack of experience, but, my role is that of a founder and not a teacher.<p>So, this early on in the game, what can someone is my position do?  We have not incorporated or issued equity, etc. at this point.
======
zaidf
What I've learned is that if you find someone honest, hard working who can
learn from others and his own mistakes, it may be worth fostering that
relationship. Today it is him that needs this; tomorrow it might be you not
knowing what to do in a technical situation and having to learn. What this
does mean is you being clear with him about where you think he stands and
guiding him along. If he is a learner(which is a prerequisite to making this
work), you'll get a nice high once you see his growth on a regular basis.

It is a whole different thing if you and him are on a differen page about what
is considered good work and bad work. But if you are on the same page and you
both trust he can catch up, I'd give it a serious thought given you state that
he has a good heart and is hard working(you'd be amazed how many highly
skilled people are neither; it's hard to get everything in one person from the
outset).

------
brudgers
_"I can just tell that the business plan he is working on will need to be re-
done."_

The code will have to be modified in all likelihood, and the whole business
may have to pivot. While it would be ideal to find someone who makes you a
millionaire on the first attempt, it's probably more practical to find someone
who will keep chopping at the plan until they get something that has a chance.

The first version of the business plan gives you a document to critique and
improve. It is perhaps overly optimistic to expect it to withstand contact
with reality.

Good luck.

~~~
drharris
I like this take. Business plans should be thought of as the Constitution; a
good rough idea, but a living document that is edited to reflect changing
landscapes of technology and monetization. It's ok if it's not entirely
realistic at first, as long as your partner is ok with adapting it as your
product takes shape.

One of the best ways to confront it is not by "being open and honest", but by
challenging it like an investor would. Imagine you're pitching it to Mark
Cuban or PG; how would he challenge it, what questions would he ask, etc. Ask
those to your partner, and see how capable he is of navigating that.

------
mwetzler
Take him out for drinks and say all that stuff you just said.

~~~
sixQuarks
I agree, get really drunk first.

------
2pasc
I agree that being honest is the most important thing to do at this point.
Beyond that, I think that the first question you need to ask yourself is :
"what do I want, long term". Obviously we don't know what your project is
about, but do you need a non technical co-founder? If your project is a
Dropbox (pure tech product) or even an Instagram (social network), I am not
sure. If it is a SaaS or marketplace type business, then maybe. And I say that
as a business/product co-founder myself. In general, I would recommend being
able to answer these questions: onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/99/Important-
Questions-Startup-Co-Founders-Should-Ask-Each-Other.aspx

If you cannot, talk about it with your co-founder, and if you can't find
satisfactory answers, consider splitting.

------
lindalee
Business people are obviously important in startups but tend to be
dispensable. Find another co-founder, there is a surplus of business types. If
you can sell your idea and vision to someone while being technical you'll have
no trouble finding another partner. Good Luck.

------
nikcub
It feels like you are asking for a secret quick fix that somebody here might
know of - but it doesn't exist. You have to be upfront and honest. This is all
part of what being an entrepreneur is about. The survival rate of co-founders
is really low, and how it turns out is all up to how you handle the situation.
Be upfront and honest and just get it done, don't let it drag on.

How you handle this will test your character. I know some people who are
terrible at confrontation, but some of the best entrepreneurs and business
people that I know are professional and just get it done - keeping it to
strictly business and not making it personal.

------
ypg
I've been in the same situation. Fortunately for me, the project wasn't very
serious and I had no expectation that it was any more than a dry-run. If
they're not pulling their weight, and there's no chance that they will in the
future, it's worth being direct - being "nice" isn't always the nicest thing
to do.

------
TrevorM1
Wow, thanks everyone for the helpful insights! I will definitely need to clear
the air with him; over beers, of course. Thanks

------
OafTobark
Be honest. Let him know its not working out and you need to move on.

